# 40 Acre Homestead in Maine $50,000



## StevenSethRitch (Apr 7, 2016)

We bought and developed a lovely 40 acre homestead in the hills of the Apalachians in Northern Maine near Mount Katahdin which cost us about $100,000 to buy and develop, but the Lord has called us to do Missions work overseas so we are not living there. We are selling for just $50,000 because we need the money for our missionary plans abroad. 
The Amish built us a very well built new three bedroom home which now has a fully complete kitchen and bathroom. We also have an old two bedroom mobile home which has its own septic system. 
The rolling hills around the property with the large spruce trees is very beautiful both in summer and in winter. We have about ten acres of flat tillable farmland on the top of a hill which has proved to be very productive. The rest of the property gently slopes downhill which can also be tilled. The property is mixed with fields and woods. 
There are so many good things to say about the homestead that I cannot say here on this forum. However, I posted a free website about the property if anyone is interested with lots of pictures. Just go to this link: http://goodshepherdfarm.weebly.com
God bless


----------



## buffalocreek3 (Apr 16, 2014)

Wow, still haven't sold that homestead after all this time. Maybe you could try an auction.


----------



## Skip (Mar 13, 2008)

I wonder how far it is from the Canadian border driving time? Thinking of my health insurance. No but seriously, what is Maine like?


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

Skip said:


> I wonder how far it is from the Canadian border driving time? Thinking of my health insurance. No but seriously, what is Maine like?


Skip, if it's where I think it is, it's not close to the Canadian border at all. Maybe 140 miles or so, but that's a guess.

The place appears to be about 10 minutes southeast of a little town called Nobleboro, ME, and not all that far off of the coast, roughly half way in between Portland and Bangor.

Of course, I could be wrong, and am happy to be corrected. Were I wanting to settle in that part of the world, I would definitely have had a look at this place a long time ago. Most of our family is within a day's drive from us here in TN, though, and that has a big pull for us personally.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

Bellyman said:


> Skip, if it's where I think it is, it's not close to the Canadian border at all. Maybe 140 miles or so, but that's a guess.
> 
> The place appears to be about 10 minutes southeast of a little town called Nobleboro, ME, and not all that far off of the coast, roughly half way in between Portland and Bangor.
> 
> Of course, I could be wrong, and am happy to be corrected. Were I wanting to settle in that part of the world, I would definitely have had a look at this place a long time ago. Most of our family is within a day's drive from us here in TN, though, and that has a big pull for us personally.


Hmm, so over 2 hours away from Northern Maine?

I am in Southern Maine, a bit North of Bangor.


----------



## SectorSteve (Nov 29, 2003)

Skip,
The property is located about a 30 minutes drive from the International Border Crossing at Houlton, ME.
I live in Hodgdon, ME, about 5 miles south of Houlton, and I have been out to the property.
Steve


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

Ok, sorry for my earlier post. The place isn't where I thought it was. 

If an address is not forthcoming, is there a landmark close by to give a bit more of a hint as to just where the place is? Maine is a pretty big place.


----------



## Skip (Mar 13, 2008)

The apple trees just seemed so nice. Guess we'll try planting some at home. As Bellyman pointed out home is where family is. Would be scary moving to a different country too.

Steve I didn't see any pictures of the outside of the barn mentioned. What is the snow load like your way Steve? Digging out up here still after getting two feet. Can't imagine what you would get. Is it mild temperature wise? Any lakes or rivers?

With spruce to build a log house in Maine sounds so ideal.


----------



## SectorSteve (Nov 29, 2003)

Bellyman said:


> Ok, sorry for my earlier post. The place isn't where I thought it was.
> 
> If an address is not forthcoming, is there a landmark close by to give a bit more of a hint as to just where the place is? Maine is a pretty big place.


The property is located outside of Smyrna Mills, ME , I believe on Mission Street. Exit 286 on I-95.


----------



## SectorSteve (Nov 29, 2003)

Skip said:


> The apple trees just seemed so nice. Guess we'll try planting some at home. As Bellyman pointed out home is where family is. Would be scary moving to a different country too.
> 
> Steve I didn't see any pictures of the outside of the barn mentioned. What is the snow load like your way Steve? Digging out up here still after getting two feet. Can't imagine what you would get. Is it mild temperature wise? Any lakes or rivers?
> 
> With spruce to build a log house in Maine sounds so ideal.


Morning Skip,
Honestly, I don't remember seeing the barn, but I didn't spend a lot of time out there, just drove up the driveway. We don't have much snow left on the ground, it's starting to melt off pretty fast. It's forecast to be in the high 40's and 50's next week. Luckily, this winter wasn't as bad as last year. Temperatures aren't too bad, teens and 20's F in the winter but, it can easily drop below 0 F. As for lakes and river, there are quite afew within an hours drive. And, good fishing too. 
I don't know if I could permanently move to another country either, but, my wife and I have been toying with the idea of finding a small place somewhere in Eastern Canada to spend half the year.


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

SectorSteve said:


> The property is located outside of Smyrna Mills, ME , I believe on Mission Street. Exit 286 on I-95.


Thank you!! That is very helpful. And it's quite a distance away from where I was thinking the place is.

The area I had been looking at previously was from an address I got Googling "Good Shepherd Farm". Who knows, there might be more than one that goes by that name. (?)


----------

